# Fast wines



## tmmii (Feb 11, 2014)

So I gave away about 12 cases of wine to some of my best customers over the holidays and am pretty depleted! I have picked up a ton of business from doing it, and want to keep it going. I am looking for recipes that are tasty but also drinkable in a month or so. Skeeter pee is one, I will be starting dragon blood this weekend, any other things along this line? 

I have 3 empty carboys, would like to get them going!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 12, 2014)

Skeeter Pee would be fine as it will easily be ready for warm spring days.


----------

